# vitamins/supplements that provide anxiolytic effects (like a benzo)?



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

of course probably not as potent, but I like to get off benzos later, and was wondering if anyone found anything that help? I plan to get an exercise and therapy regimen going, but like to take supplements as well. I'm thinking either one of these:
taurine
phenibut
GABA Relaxer (contains vitamin Bs, taurine, and gaba)

any recommendations or experience w/this?


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kava Kava provides some anxiolytic effects, but not for a very long time.


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

Phenibut helps a lot for me in short term (1-2 weeks everyday use).
Nicotinamide should help also.
Kava kava as mentioned.
Magnesium supplement.
L-dopa.
L-tyrosine.

Taurine isn't really that well documented, but it's worth a try I guess..


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

- Magnesium glycinate
- Taurine
- 5-HTP or Tryptophan
- Glycine
- GABA is said to not cross the BBB but some people say it works
- L-Teanine
- PharmaGABA

Maybe others.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

The problem with niacin/niacinamide is that fairly large doses are required in order to get some relief. Hence the liver needs to make a lot of extra work. 

5-HTP is much better and safer. It actually increases GABA function. It has been demonstrated that GABA needs serotonin to work properly, so if you increase your serotonin levels through 5-HTP you'll feel calmer. 5-HTP needs magnesium and vitamin B6 as cofactors. That combo (5-HTP, magnesium, vitamin B6) is very calming.


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

5-thp and tryptophan are excellent but like me you may need to take large doses. Take with a good quality multivitamin. Be careful taking aminos with SSRI's. Maybe best not to take both on the same day.


----------



## hostondinospec (Jul 21, 2009)

*Host1Plus promotion code for 50% discount*

Hello everybody,

I have found web hosting company promotion code which would like to share for everyone.

At the moment it is working and gives 50% discount from yearly price for unlimited Maxi plan.

Host1Plus - *Professional Multi-location* Hosting services - *Code - BHY50.*
This code valid for quite short time exactly code end date unknown

Sorry for possible offtopic, but i think you will like it : )


----------



## soto (Oct 19, 2009)

Inositol 12 grams/day (2 teaspoons twice daily dissolved in water or juice) is very effective at calming anxiety.
Start off with half this amount for the first week, to give your body a chance to adjust.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely look into (short-term use) Kava Kava, or perhaps even Valerian Root.


----------



## Zulaz (Nov 5, 2009)

well, if you get nausea or stomache problems with SA, i read/heard that ginger helps get rid of that crap.

i know ginger might not be a supplement...but you can take em as ginger chews...lol >_>

if you want to get on the super healthy side, theres Acai berry supplements you can take every day. Super antioxidant.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I like taking 5-htp.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

With a lot of those 'supplements', you'd probably be better off taking a benzo anyway, as at least they have a solid research base and history of safety behind them. I have heard of phenibut withdrawal -- food for thought: people used to take GHB as a supplement.

Kava can equal or even surpass benzos as an anxiolytic, but this is usually with the root. I found the doses in capsules to be paltry, and in general root is better. Alas, regular long term use often produces a rather disgusting skin condition and has been associated with other bad health effects.

Magnesium is usually a pretty smart thing to supplement, but some sources recommend ridiculous doses that go far beyond optimum magnesium levels. It may provide additional effects on mood but I don't think magnesium excess is a very clever way to treat mental illness.



hostondinospec said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have found web hosting company promotion code which would like to share for everyone.
> 
> ...


**** off, thanks.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

euphoria said:


> lol, good luck finding a supplement that rivals benzos' effects. With a lot of those 'supplements', you'd probably be better off taking a benzo anyway, as at least they have a solid research base and history of safety behind them. I have heard of phenibut withdrawal -- food for thought: people used to take GHB as a supplement.
> 
> Kava can equal or even surpass benzos as an anxiolytic, but this is usually with the root. I found the doses in capsules to be paltry, and in general root is better. Alas, regular long term use often produces a rather disgusting skin condition and has been associated with other bad health effects.
> 
> Magnesium is usually a pretty smart thing to supplement, but some sources recommend ridiculous doses that go far beyond optimum magnesium levels. It may provide additional effects on mood but I don't think magnesium excess is a very clever way to treat mental illness.


You should try PharmaGABA if you think supplements can't be as potent as benzos. I've seen reviews of users who compare 200-300mg with low doses of valium. I for one, have tried it, and I can tell you it really crosses the blood brain barrier unlike other GABA products.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Phenibut is trash, stay away from it.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

robertz said:


> You should try PharmaGABA if you think supplements can't be as potent as benzos. I've seen reviews of users who compare 200-300mg with low doses of valium. I for one, have tried it, and I can tell you it really crosses the blood brain barrier unlike other GABA products.


I don't know much about PharmaGABA, but if I wanted a benzo-like effect, I'd just get a benzo. I doubt you'd avoid tolerance with these sort of products -- I don't know of a potent, specific GABAergic that can be used regularly without dependency issues (that is, without extra effort to prevent tolerance).

You're right, supplements can be as potent as benzos. I retract that comment. I guess my question is, what do you gain with GABAergic supplements (like phenibut, [Pharma]GABA) over benzos?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> I don't know much about PharmaGABA, but if I wanted a benzo-like effect, I'd just get a benzo. I doubt you'd avoid tolerance with these sort of products -- I don't know of a potent, specific GABAergic that can be used regularly without dependency issues (that is, without extra effort to prevent tolerance).
> 
> You're right, supplements can be as potent as benzos. I retract that comment. I guess my question is, what do you gain with GABAergic supplements (like phenibut, [Pharma]GABA) over benzos?


Phenibut often causes a huge tolerance after just 1 day of use, while it also causes bad withdrawals after taking it for a long period of time. Its stupid trash and i agree if you want benzo like effects just take a benzo.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

euphoria said:


> I don't know much about PharmaGABA, but if I wanted a benzo-like effect, I'd just get a benzo. I doubt you'd avoid tolerance with these sort of products -- I don't know of a potent, specific GABAergic that can be used regularly without dependency issues (that is, without extra effort to prevent tolerance).
> 
> You're right, supplements can be as potent as benzos. I retract that comment. I guess my question is, what do you gain with GABAergic supplements (like phenibut, [Pharma]GABA) over benzos?


Well, that's a simple question ... You gain the freedom of not be addicted to a Benzodiazepine. Once you become addicted to a benzo, you're in a world of sh** and it very hard to come off of them. Believe it or not, it's actually easier to get off of heroin than Klonopin.


----------



## farleyknight (Oct 29, 2009)

hostondinospec said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have found web hosting company promotion code which would like to share for everyone.
> 
> ...


We need a voting system like reddit.com does..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

KindredSpirit said:


> Well, that's a simple question ... You gain the freedom of not be addicted to a Benzodiazepine. Once you become addicted to a benzo, you're in a world of sh** and it very hard to come off of them. Believe it or not, it's actually easier to get off of heroin than Klonopin.


Addiction can be avoided.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Addiction can be avoided.


Yes, you're exactly right addiction to benzos can be avoided by not ever taking them.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

KindredSpirit said:


> Yes, you're exactly right addiction to benzos can be avoided by not ever taking them.


LOL, But anyway this is the alternative forum so i'm not going to be of much trouble anymore. Look into adaptogens for reduction of stress caused by social situations.


----------

